# TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )



## miriam (6 Juni 2008)

Kennt jemand diese Firma und weiß, ob es sich hier um [ edit]  handelt?
Die fordern Unsummen von mir ein. 



Mfg, 
miriam


----------



## HUmax (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: AVE_net GmbH*

Schon mal mit Google probiert? Unter "AVE_net GmbH" findet Google jedenfalls nichts. Mit "AVE.net GmbH" oder "AVE-net GmbH" sieht es schon anders aus.

Und für was verlangt diese Unsummen?


----------



## miriam (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: AVE_net GmbH*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. 
Hab zwar etwas gefunden, bin mir aber immer noch nicht ganz sicher. :-?

AVE-net und TRC-Telemedia - 123recht.net


----------



## miriam (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: AVE_net GmbH*



HUmax schrieb:


> Und für was verlangt diese Unsummen?



Für Telefondienstleisungen.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: AVE_net GmbH*

Neben dem  Treffer von dir gibt es einen Treffer, der aber nicht mehr liefert, als dass es  sich um
 etwas ähnliches wie MC Multimedia bzw TSW Kommunikationsservice / TRC Telemedia AG handelt 
(alle hier im Forum besprochen/vertreten....  )



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Das Abzocke Blog » TSW Kommunikationsservice / TRC Telemedia AG
> Als Firma nannte sie mir die Ave-net gmbh in Köln. Sie wollte mir Klar machen, das ich mit meinem Handy Telefonsexdienstleistungen im wert von rund 1300 ...
> Das Abzocke Blog  TSW Kommunikationsservice / TRC Telemedia AG - 22k -


der Beitrag/Link  liefert leider nicht mehr


----------



## miriam (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: AVE-net GmbH*

Nochmals vielen Dank.
Hab hier auch noch was gefunden:

Das Abzocke Blog  TSW Kommunikationsservice / TRC Telemedia AG

Das scheint alles ein und dasselbe zu sein.


----------



## miriam (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: AVE-net GmbH*

Auf der Mahnung steht die Firma am rechten Rand mit: Temarca AVEnet GmbH


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: AVE-net GmbH*



miriam schrieb:


> Auf der Mahnung steht die Firma am rechten Rand mit: *Temarca* AVEnet *GmbH*


da kommen wir der Sache noch näher. Im Blog steht:  


> Die TSW Kommunikationsservice, bzw. TRC Telemedia AG bzw. *TEMARCA GmbH* steht aktuell im Visier der Verbraucherschützer. Grund daür sind verschickte Rechnungen von 75 Euro. Als Rechnungsposition ist hierbei eine Telefondienstleistung angegeben.


----------



## miriam (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: AVE-net GmbH*

Das bedeutet, ich brauche auf die Forderungen nicht einzugehen.
Nur wie geht man jetzt am besten vor - zurückschreiben?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2008)

*AW:  TEMARCA GmbH  ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten, aber lies dir  mal das hier durch: 
Verbraucherschutz-Forum.de: Rechnungen über Telefondienstleistungen (75 Euro pro Anruf) nicht unbesehen bezahlen

das dürfte ziemlich eindeutig sein


----------



## miriam (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Okay, jetzt weiß ich, was ich zu tun habe.
Von mir bekommen die nix! :-D
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen! :thumb:


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Der sehr eindeutige  Hinweis der Verbraucherzentrale Mecklenburg  Vorpommern:

Aus dem Internetauftritt der Neuen Verbraucherzentrale in Mecklenburg und Vorpommern e.V.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*



> Die Firmen behaupten in  den Rechnungsschreiben, die Verbraucher hätten eine Dienstleistung angefordert  und die vereinbarte Zahlung nicht geleistet. Den Verbrauchern ist in der Regel  nicht  bewusst, eine kostenpflichtige Telefondienstleistung beansprucht zu  haben.


Für die Temarca/ave-net kann ich das voll und ganz bestätigen. Fragen nach den AGB werden schnippisch und faktisch NICHT beantwortet. Auskünfte über Preise werden auf Anfrage gegeben. Das gäbe eine lustige Gerichtsverhandlung. Meine Frage nach den AGB zielte natürlichst auf einen Vertragsabschluß ab - wenn die Frau am Telefon aber nicht mal weiß, zu welchen Konditionen sie hier einen Vertrag mit mir eingehen möchte, tja, da kann sie mir gerne 12 Stunden die Ohren heiß machen - zahlen werde ich dafür NIX.


----------



## kronic (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Suche Leute, die ebenfalls Post von Avenet und TEMARCA GmbH ( AVE-net GmbH ) bekommen haben, um diese Masche an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. Kanäle für Verbraucherthemen gibt es ja genug.


----------



## Beebob (25 August 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Hallo zusammen auch ich bin auf diese firma reingefallen leider war ich sooooooo blöd das sie mir gleich mit Anwalt und Inkasso gedroht haben und habe denen sogar geld überwiesen !!! Jetzt rufen mich fast täglich irgendwelche Frauen an und behaupten ich hätte über 1000 Euro offen !! Wie werd ich die denn wieder los ??


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*



Beebob schrieb:


> Wie werd ich die denn wieder los ??


geh schleunigst  zu einer Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland leider verboten


----------



## Beebob (25 August 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Hallo mit Post kann ich Dich zu werfen !!


----------



## Beebob (25 August 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Verbraucher zentrale ?? da war ich schon die sagen viel können die nicht machen Ich wäre schließlich in der Beweis Pflicht das ich diese "blöden Dienste " nicht in Anspruch genommen habe !! Morgen habe ich n Termin bei dem Anwalt meiner Eltern mal sehen was passiert werde  auf jeden Fall erst mal eine Einstweilige verfügung beantragen damit dieser Tele Terror aufhört


----------



## webwatcher (25 August 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*



Beebob schrieb:


> da war ich schon die sagen viel können die nicht machen Ich wäre schließlich in der Beweis Pflicht das ich diese "blöden Dienste " nicht in Anspruch genommen habe !! t


Welche VZ ist das?


----------



## Beebob (25 August 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Ich war in Wolfsburg bei der Vz


----------



## jupp11 (26 August 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*



Beebob schrieb:


> Verbraucher zentrale ?? da war ich schon die sagen viel können die nicht machen Ich wäre schließlich in der Beweis Pflicht das ich diese "blöden Dienste " nicht in Anspruch genommen habe


Auch in Verbraucherzentralen sitzen nur ( z.T sehr unterschiedliche ) Menschen.
Ohne  zu wissen, was dem Mitarbeiter  berichtet wurde und was genau daraus 
 interpretiert wurde, ist es unmöglich zu beurteilen, ob die Beratung korrekt war.

Die Beweislastsache sollte sich aber eigentlich längst durchgesprochen haben.
Wer fordert, hat zu beweisen, nicht der Verbraucher seine  "Unschuld". 
Wenn dies so gesagt worden wäre, wäre es kompletter Unfug.


----------



## Digger (10 November 2008)

*AW: AVE-net GmbH*

Hallo Miriam,
auch ich hab Post von Temarca AVEnet erhalten. Hast Du denen zwischenzeitlich geantwortet? Gab es noch eine Reaktion von denen?


----------



## krabs (19 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Hallo,

habe nun auch Post von denen bekommen. Ich soll angeblich ne Telefondienstleistung in Anspruch genommen haben, was natürlich nicht der Fall war.

Ich bin nicht ganz schlau hier geworden.

Reagieren und Frist setzen (von wegen DIE sollen nachweisen, dass ich bzw. was ich in Anspruch genommen habe) oder einfach (wie im Link "Das solltest Du über Inkasseunternehmen wissen") garnicht reagieren?

Ach ja, die haben weder korrekten Namen noch Adresse von mir.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Wer fordert hat zu beweisen nicht umgekehrt 
Telefonate machen in aller Regel  keinen Sinn

Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn Brieffreundschaften zu pflegen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## krabs (19 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

danke Captain Picard!

Ich werde dann einfach nix machen und abwarten.


----------



## krabs (20 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Eine Frage hätte ich noch.

Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass sobald ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid gegen mich erlassen wurde, wird dies in die Schufa eingetragen, stimmt das?


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*



krabs schrieb:


> Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass sobald ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid gegen mich erlassen wurde, wird dies in die Schufa eingetragen, stimmt das?


Das übliche Drohkasperletheater 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...fa-creditreform-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html


----------



## krabs (20 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das übliche Drohkasperletheater
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...fa-creditreform-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html


 
Danke für die Antwort Webwatcher!

Leider geht dort aber nicht eindeutig hervor, ob allein durch das in Gang setzen eine gerichtl. Mahnverfahrens gegen mich etwas in die Schufa eingetragen werden kann oder nicht.

Hab mich in der Sache jetzt mail an die VZ gewendet. Leider haben die keine direkte Telefonnummer, nur ne Faxnummer und Emailadresse...nerv..


----------



## wahlhesse (20 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Hallo krabs,

bitte scroll nochmal ganz nach oben auf dieser Seite. da ist ein Info-Kasten mit allen Links. Wenn Du die durch hast, wirst Du zu 99% nicht mehr die Hilfe einer Verbraucherzentrale brauchen 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*



krabs schrieb:


> Leider geht dort aber nicht eindeutig hervor, ob allein durch das in Gang setzen eine gerichtl. Mahnverfahrens gegen mich etwas in die Schufa eingetragen werden kann oder nicht.





> Auskunfteien dürfen grundsätzlich nur *unbestrittene* Forderungen gemeldet werden.


Ein Mahnbescheid ist zunächst mal garnichts. Er ist eine völlig ungeprüfte Forderung.
 Wird ihm widersprochen ist er  eine *bestrittene* Forderung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> *"Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht."*


Was folgt daraus?


----------



## krabs (20 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

@wahlhesse:

ich hab mir die teile alle durchgelesen. aber mein fall ist etwas "speziell", da die nicht meine richtige adresse und namen haben.

angenommen, die legen es drauf an und erlassen mahnbescheid, dieser geht ja dann vermutlich an die "falsche" adresse und mein name wird ja da auch falsch drauf stehen. ODER können solche fimen in solchen fällen eine auskunft von einwohnermeldeamt bekommen?

angenommen sie können es nicht und der mahnbescheid kommt (wie gesagt, an die andere adresse, bei der ich nicht wohnhaft mehr wohnhaft bin, und an den falschgeschriebenen namen) und ich bekomme davon keine kenntnis (weil der brief nicht an mich weitergereicht werden kann...), ws dann?

dann kann ich ja auch nicht rechtskräftig widersprechen.

das sind eben meine sorgen.

der sonstige papiermüll von denen juckt mich wenig. sogar eher amüsant, sind immer sehr schöne unseriöse schmuddelwerbeflyer dabei.


----------



## krabs (20 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ein Mahnbescheid ist zunächst mal garnichts. Er ist eine völlig ungeprüfte Forderung.
> Wird ihm widersprochen ist er eine *bestrittene* Forderung
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
> 
> Was folgt daraus?


 
@webwatcher:

was mich etwas stutzig gemacht hat, war diese (weitere) Aussage:

"_Da kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit einem unberechtigten Schufa-Eintrag was beitragen. Die Schufa löscht die Einträge, sobald man ihr ein Gerichtsurteil vorlegt, aus dem hervorgeht, daß dem Eintrager die Forderung nicht zusteht_. "

das lässt mich rückschließen, dass durchaus schufaeinträge wg. strittiger Forderungen gemeldet werden können.

oder hab ich mal wieder was nicht verstanden?


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Es  muß wohl mal wieder sehr deutlich daran erinnert werden, dass hier keine (Einzel)Rechtsberatung erfolgen darf: 



SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## krabs (20 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*



technofreak schrieb:


> Es muß wohl mal wieder sehr deutlich daran erinnert werden, dass hier keine (Einzel)Rechtsberatung erfolgen darf:


 

ganz genau, darum werdi ch wahrscheinlich doch die VZ benötigen.

abgesehen davon, wenn ich doch nur wissen möchte, wie das mit einem Mahnbescheid abläuft, wenn dieser nicht an meine adresse geht. Ob das bereits rechtsberatung ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2008)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Das Thema ist jetzt im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten besprochen:
Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ? Wikipedia
RDG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis


Weitere Informationen bei Verbraucherzentralen bzw Anwälten.

EOT


----------



## miriam (7 August 2009)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Heute kam eine Mahnung vom Landesgericht. Muss/sollte man darauf reagieren?


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2009)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*



miriam schrieb:


> Heute kam eine Mahnung vom Landesgericht. Muss/sollte man darauf reagieren?


Was für eine Mahnung?  meinst du einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid im gelben Umschlag, so wie hier beschrieben?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

wenn ja, dazu diese Ratschläge 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## miriam (7 August 2009)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Ja, genau so sieht der aus. 
Hmm...


----------



## Antiscammer (7 August 2009)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Wenn so ein Mahnbescheid eingeht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Forderung rechtmäßig ist. Dies wird dabei vom Gericht nicht geprüft (steht auch so im Bescheid).
Also ist da noch lange nicht "aller Tage Abend".


----------



## miriam (7 August 2009)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: TEMARCA GmbH   ( AVE-net GmbH )*

Vorsicht, Temarca hat seit Juni einen anderen Namen: TELDANET
TelDaNet Service GmbH, CH-170.4.007.354-8 - HR-Monitor


TelDaNet Service GmbH

Über einen Zusammenhang mit der Firma "Teldanet" ist nichts bekannt


----------

